# Teething/plugged duct??



## delaneymom (Jul 20, 2005)

Is it common for teething to change a babies latch? And can/does a plugged duct make your nipple sore? A little over a week ago something changed with DD's latch. She's 8 months and we've been doing great, but now it's sore, but just a little and it's only the left breast. It's the worst at night-sometimes it wakes me up because she's still sucking and it's sore. She's been night nursing for about 6 months and this hasn't happened before. I also have what looks like a little white dot on my nipple that is really sore. A LC told me that sometimes a little milk fat can try to work its way out when you have a plugged duct. I don't see any teeth coming, but she's doesn't love me to look in her mouth and she's been drolling and had her fingers in her mouth a lot in the last few days. I don't really know if these are two unrelated things that are happening at the same time, or if one is causing the others. Any advice/information is welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## gabbyleslieelijah (Jun 10, 2005)

i am having a similar problem with my 8 month old.he seems to slightly bite my nipples sometimes when latching on.and this AM i woke with a terible plugged duct.i will be watching to see if anyone has suggestions.but i know what you are going through







:


----------



## Naiad (Jul 1, 2005)

Could be a plugged duct, or something called a 'bleb'. Kellymom has info about this. If it is a plugged duct, get some wet warm compresses on, and do lots of massage (doing it in a warm shower is good too- similar motions to a breast exam. Also, your baby can help clear the duct by nursing lots on that side.

Because she's teething she may be gumming the nipple, or putting extra pressure on one area- could be cause for a plug.

Hope you get some relief soon!!


----------



## beaches1098 (Jun 17, 2004)

Yes teething can change the latch because their mouth will feel different to them and also she may be trying to relieve gum pain. Teething can cause her to nurse more which may make your nipples a little sore, she may be chomping down to help her gums and a change in her saliva can irritate your nipples. You can try to give her something like a cold cloth to chomp on before you nurse. Pay careful attention to her latch that she is not just on your nipple or sliding down there when you are both pretty much asleep during the night. After she nurses you can wash off her saliva off your nipple because it does change during teething.
As for the white spot it could be a bleb. It can and seems to be painful for you. There are different view on that, some say it is from a clogged duct and others say it is caused by a thin layer of skin blocking the opening of a milk duct. If it is painful you can try to apply wet heat (warm compress or soak your nipple in warm water) before nursing and try to manually express the plug. Another thing is to try putting a cotton ball soaked in olive oil in your bra to soften the skin and then attempt to peel away the thickened layer of skin. after it realeases try to express from the nipple anything that may be remaining by compressing your nipple behind the plug. Sometimes you may get a thick string of milk.
If those things don't work see your care provider to open the blister. Once the blister is opened the milk should flow and bring relief. Once the blister has been opened you need to take precaution to prevent infection. lthough we are always cautioned to not use soap on our nipples in this case you can use a gentle non-antibacterial soap rinsing with water once a day to help prevent infection. Antibacterial soap is often strong smelling and may cause the baby to reject he breast.
Another way to prevent infection is to apply a thin layer of antibiotic ointment after feedings alternating with lanolin to prevent the formation of more thickened skin.
Hope some of that helps.


----------

